
Ask HN: How do I grow my IT training business - bbrelin
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m a freelance trainer specializing in high end subjects such as Devops, Agile Software, Blockchain and Cryptocurrencies and Python application development.<p>I&#x27;ve been going through third party training companies to generate business but I&#x27;m finding that the amount of paying work being generated is erratic and not as plentiful as I would have expected.  I&#x27;m looking for alternate ways to generate training revenue.<p>A quick background on me.  I&#x27;ve been in the IT field for 25 years and have taught at major financial institutions such as Morgan, Stanley, Citibank and the New York Stock Exchange.  I&#x27;ve been training for over 15 years and have worked all over the world.<p>If anybody has any suggestions on how to grow my business, I would be grateful to hear them.<p>Thanks
======
vfulco
Great question. Hoping to break into HR type workshop market here in Shanghai
in the next 18 months. Bring on the trailheads!

